# Quick Dip Test Strips



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Quick Dip Test Strips by jungle labs... Many websites label the ones with 100 strips as a refil for the packs of 25.

Do the 100 strip packages still have the color meter on that back for compairison?


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

sarah1031 said:


> The Quick Dip Test Strips by jungle labs... Many websites label the ones with 100 strips as a refil for the packs of 25.
> 
> Do the 100 strip packages still have the color meter on that back for compairison?



It's clear plastic and you look at the back side of the pad through the plastic. 

P.S. I would not trust my fish in a tank tested with quick test strips


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

ok well then what do you recommend?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4454&N=2004+113074


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

About how many tests would that do?


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

sarah1031 said:


> About how many tests would that do?



I think you will get like 400 tests for the amonia alone out of those bottles


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

180 from ammonia........ Just a question why wouldnt you test your tank with litmus paper? I mean its pretty accurate....


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

ive heard many people that start out with the first few weeks using test tubes then switching to test strips and doing just fine, but a safer and easier alternative would be powder tests


----------

